# How to get string level?



## Sportbilly (Jul 31, 2005)

Yep, don't use string, it'll always sag a little, no matter how tight. Get some clear vinyl tubing from a big-box store, and fill with water, read between levels of water at each end.


----------



## Hammatime (Oct 2, 2006)

You could try using a screwdriver and twist the string with it. Like a tourniquet.


----------



## Sportbilly (Jul 31, 2005)

Hammatime said:


> You could try using a screwdriver and twist the string with it. Like a tourniquet.


Nice idea, maybe I should go back to just observing lol


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

If you have a laser level... that should do it easily too...


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

If you are just wanting to see how much sag your beam has just use the string, pull tight and put each end flush with the bottom of the beam along the outside corner. This will tell you how much the beam is sagging. The string does not need to be level to tell what the sag is from the ends to middle. The 1/16 to 1/8 sag in the string, if even that, is minimal over that distance.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Do you want the string straigt or level? If you only need to check for sagging, in the middle of the beam, then get rid of the level and just pull the string taught between two support columns and see if the beam sags down below the sting in the middle. An out of level floor isn't neccesarily a problem as long as its flat. 

If you are trying to measure how level something is, then a string level isn't the most accurate tool. You can still get a rough idea if your patient and double check everything. There was a debate here not to long ago on where on the string the level should go.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought a device which is slightly different from laser level but would be ideal for this type of measurement, it set on a platform, then you adjust to make sure the bubble in the center, then a horizontal level line struck on the wall.... from a pointy laser output... it is used to put on painting...etc. but I think is the easiest way to do above stuff... the tool cost me only 9 bucks on sale...


----------

